# The best compliments for a superstar guards...



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

1. An all-around teammate
2. A great big man


Kobe lost a great big man but he got a great all around teammate in Odom. 

Kobe will do great, and the Lakers will do great.
Sure we lost some quallites but we got many other great quallities in return.
Nobody cares about the team chemistry?
Nobody cares about depth and athleticism these days?
Silly..

Lakers will do great, people are really underrastimating the Lakers..

Sure, Shaq was a great compliment for Kobe's game but so is Lamar.
Kobe will be fine without Shaq. He still has the biggest compliment for a superstar guard...
An all around teammate is a bigger compliment for an all star guard like Kobe and especially if the offense is build around a superstar guard and the offense will be build around Kobe..

Kobe's compliments now >>>> Kobe's compliments before...

An all around teammate as a compliment >>> great big man as a compliment..

Especially if the game is build around a superstar guard...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

It is yet to be seen how the chemistry part works out with Kobes new friends.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> It is yet to be seen how the chemistry part works out with Kobes new friends.


I think it's gonna go pretty good (at least I hope so).

Apparently Caron and Kobe started working out together according to a poster at realgm.

Also, Odom and Kobe knew each other since HS so I think they'll get along great.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I'm not sure what it means, but when I read this post, I seriously thought it was Ballscientist.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers6010</b>!
> 1. An all-around teammate
> 2. A great big man
> 
> ...



You, like most Laker fans are in serious denial about this newly constructed Laker team. 1st of all. 5 Lamar Odoms is not enough to replace Shaq. I realize Laker fans now despise Shaq. But don't undermine who he is and what he's done. 

Lamar Odom. Why are you guys overating this guy? He's a talented player. But he's never been an all-star, nor has he ever been on an all nba team. He's had 1 good season since coming into the league. He will have nowhere near the impact on both sides of the court that Shaq did. And you better pray being back in LA doesn't spark his old drug habits. One more strike and he's out.

As far as Kobe goes. Sure he'll score more points. Nobody is denying that. But he no longer has the luxury of another superstar to carry the load. Meaning he's got to carry the load EVERY single night for the Lakers to be competitive. He's gonna see double and triple teams on an every game basis. He's now the focal point of every opponents defense. Ask T-mac how much fun that is. And another thing Laker fans fail to realize. When teams r running 2 or 3 guys at Kobe and forcing him to pass the ball "Like Detroit did" Who's gonna knock down the open jumpers and make the defense pay? Payton=HORRIBLE shooter, Rush=inconsistent shooter, Butler=bad shooter, Odom=bad shooter, Walton=bad shooter, George=bad shooter, Slave=inconsistent shooter, Divac=not a great shooter, Grant=not a great shooter. 

Defensively. Does anybody in their right mind think this new Laker team will be good defensively? Payton has lost about 3 steps on defense. Kobe's an overated defender and now doesn't have the big fella to back him up. Odom isn't known for defense. Divac? lol I won't even go there. Grant is gonna get humiliated by the pf's in the west. This team has no shotblockers. It's gonna be open season as far as getting to the basket against the sissy defense of the Lakers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kobe is going to have to really earn his defensive first team selection this year. With no big man behind him, any penetration he gives up is going to be a dunk.

Odom is no Scottie Pippen. So Kobe is going to have to guard the other team's best player some nights for the Lakers to have a shot.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We aren't overrating anybody.
We know Brian Grant, Odom, Caron, AND Divac won't fill Shaq's shoes and they know that.
Most of us have faced reality and are ready to accept the new changes. We still have no inside presence on the defensive end though (like you said).

However, we can be optimistic on our team if we want. 
We're *hoping* Lamar comes in and plays like a star.
We're *hoping* Vlade and Brian will be enough in the Western Conference (which is very unlikely).
We're *hoping* Caron plays to his potential.
We're *hoping* our shooters will be able to knock down shots so we can have some kind of success.

Nothing wrong with being optimistic about your team. :yes:


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> 
> We aren't overrating anybody.
> ...



There's optimistic, then there's straight up denial. Now I give you props. Seems like you're optimistic with caution. I have no problem with that. But most of the Laker fans i've come across really believe that this team is not that far off from last year. If you asked any Laker fans 2 months ago what they thought of Lamar Odom, they would be like "underachieving crack head who won't ever live up to his potential". Now that he's a Laker i'm hearing **** like "Man, Odom is awesome, Odom is better than Scottie Pippen, Odom with Kobe will form an Mj/Pip type of duo". That's blind homerism. I even heard a couple Laker fan say that if Malone came back they would have a good chance at a title. I almost choked to death from laughing when I read that.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


michael jordan retired a year ago. move on.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> There's optimistic, then there's straight up denial. Now I give you props. Seems like you're optimistic with caution. I have no problem with that. But most of the Laker fans i've come across really believe that this team is not that far off from last year. If you asked any Laker fans 2 months ago what they thought of Lamar Odom, they would be like "underachieving crack head who won't ever live up to his potential". Now that he's a Laker i'm hearing **** like "Man, Odom is awesome, Odom is better than Scottie Pippen, Odom with Kobe will form an Mj/Pip type of duo". That's blind homerism. I even heard a couple Laker fan say that if Malone came back they would have a good chance at a title. I almost choked to death from laughing when I read that.


:laugh: 
Yeah, I know what you mean.
I noticed the 'all-of-a-sudden Odom's a star now thing' too.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> michael jordan retired a year ago. move on.


You're kidding?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> michael jordan retired a year ago. move on.


*predicts thread turns into MJ vs Kobe debate*
:uhoh:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> :laugh:
> Yeah, I know what you mean.
> I noticed the 'all-of-a-sudden Odom's a star now thing' too.


odom *is* a star.

he's not a superstar but he's not a roleplayer either. the middle ground is "star".


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> You're kidding?


as much as you were kidding when you said this:



> If you asked any Laker fans 2 months ago what they thought of Lamar Odom, they would be like "underachieving crack head who won't ever live up to his potential".


i'm a laker fan and i've liked odom since he was in college.

so what now? care to generalize laker fans a little more, or do you need to take your lips off a retired player's nuts before doing so?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> odom *is* a star.
> ...


Hmm.. No all-star appearances as a forward, EVEN IN THE WEAK EAST.

No all-nba teams.

No awards besides rookie of the month awards.

Nope, he's not a star _yet_  
I'd consider him a player on the verge of being a star.

He definitely has the talent and potential to be an NBA great though. It's just a matter of showing improvement each year now.

I'm sorry I doubted you 
Jordan4life_2004
I lose. :no:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Hmm.. No all-star appearances as a forward, EVEN IN THE WEAK EAST.
> 
> ...


being a star doesn't necessarily require you to be an all-star or all-nba. before last season, sam cassell didn't have a single all-star or all-nba appearance. i would have called him a star regardless. wouldn't you? 

besides, a lot of people thought odom should've been an all-star last season.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> as much as you were kidding when you said this:
> ...


First of all. What the hell did my post have to do with Michael Jordan? 2nd of all. I don't give a damn how long you've liked Odom. Just don't overrate him now that he's a Laker.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> being a star doesn't necessarily require you to be an all-star or all-nba. before last season, sam cassell didn't have a single all-star or all-nba appearance. i would have called him a star regardless. wouldn't you?


No, actually I didn't consider him a star before this past season.


> besides, a lot of people thought odom should've been an all-star last season.


But there were a whole lot more other people who thought he shouldn't have been a star.
'Nuff said.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all. What the hell did my post have to do with Michael Jordan? 2nd of all. I don't give a damn how long you've liked Odom. Just don't overrate him now that he's a Laker.


i'm not overrating anything. all i've ever said regarding kobe/odom is that they could be an *intriguing* duo. 

generalizing laker fans is probably the best way to annoy a laker fan, for future reference.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> No, actually I didn't consider him a star before this past season.


well, that's your opinion. the stats speak for themselves. he had a couple all-star calibur seasons with milwaukee that were never recognized.



> But there were a whole lot more other people who thought he shouldn't have been a star.
> 'Nuff said.


subjective.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> i'm not overrating anything. all i've ever said regarding kobe/odom is that they could be an *intriguing* duo.
> ...


I can generalize the Laker fans that I'VE come across. Hov seems to understand what i'm saying. Laker fans r basically homers. There's no way around it. Look at Karl Malone. He was the most hated man in la for over a decade. Now that he's a Laker, he's the greatest thing since sliced bread. Odom is a good player. No more no less.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> I can generalize the Laker fans that I'VE come across. Hov seems to understand what i'm saying. Laker fans r basically homers. There's no way around it. Look at Karl Malone. He was the most hated man in la for over a decade. Now that he's a Laker, he's the greatest thing since sliced bread. Odom is a good player. No more no less.


so what? you tend to like players that come to your team. people are very quick to forgive and forget when it comes to sports. look at some of the miami fans on this board like MiamiHeat03 and wadecaroneddie. they used to hate shaq. now he's on their team and they love him.

besides, malone busted his *** last season. laker fans respect that.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> so what? you tend to like players that come to your team. people are very quick to forgive and forget when it comes to sports. look at some of the miami fans on this board like MiamiHeat03 and wadecaroneddie. they used to hate shaq. now he's on their team and they love him.
> ...


Sorry Jordan4life_2004, but I definitely agree with him here.
It's not just Laker fans that are 'homers'.

And Malone earned our respect with the way he played and gave us all he could.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> I can generalize the Laker fans that I'VE come across. Hov seems to understand what i'm saying. Laker fans r basically homers. There's no way around it. Look at Karl Malone. He was the most hated man in la for over a decade. Now that he's a Laker, he's the greatest thing since sliced bread. Odom is a good player. No more no less.


Who cares? Malone busted his butt every night and was the glue for the Lakers last season. He actually set an example on and off the court. 

Certainly, Lakers fans were no worse than the Bulls fans that left in droves after 98 and became Wizards fans later on.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> so what? you tend to like players that come to your team. people are very quick to forgive and forget when it comes to sports. look at some of the miami fans on this board like MiamiHeat03 and wadecaroneddie. they used to hate shaq. now he's on their team and they love him.
> ...


He busted his *** in Utah too. You didn't respect him then? But anyways. I'll give you that. Most fans do tend to like players that come to there team, even after hating them for years. I'm not like that. If I hate you I hate you. I don't support homerism though. Most Laker fans are overrating Lamar Odom simply because he's a Laker now. It's a fact. No way around it.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Who cares? Malone busted his butt every night and was the glue for the Lakers last season. He actually set an example on and off the court.
> ...


Don't you dare compare Chicago fans to LA fans. Everybody with half a brain knows that Laker fans are the biggest bandwagoners on the planet. If Kobe had bolted to the Clippers there wouldn't be a Laker fan in site.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> He busted his *** in Utah too. You didn't respect him then? But anyways. I'll give you that. Most fans do tend to like players that come to there team, even after hating them for years. I'm not like that. If I hate you I hate you. I don't support homerism though. Most Laker fans are overrating Lamar Odom simply because he's a Laker now. It's a fact. No way around it.


well i can't speak for all laker fans, but personally, i've always admired malone's game.

and that's the truth.

and i don't know if most laker fans are overrating lamar odom or just being overly optimistic. there's a difference, but that may not seem so to someone who isn't a lakers fan, or who is a laker-hater.

not that i'm calling you a laker-hater or anything, but then again, most people are.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards..*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't you dare compare Chicago fans to LA fans. Everybody with half a brain knows that Laker fans are the biggest bandwagoners on the planet. If Kobe had bolted to the Clippers there wouldn't be a Laker fan in site.


Now _that_ is bs.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Who cares? Malone busted his butt every night and was the glue for the Lakers last season. He actually set an example on and off the court.
> ...


[email protected] fans becoming Wizards fans. I can counter that by saying Laker fans used to be Bulls fans. Now what?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't you dare compare Chicago fans to LA fans. Everybody with half a brain knows that Laker fans are the biggest bandwagoners on the planet. If Kobe had bolted to the Clippers there wouldn't be a Laker fan in site.


Yeah right. The amount of Bulls fans that showed up overnight when they started winning was about as bandwagon as you could get. If Jordan didn't = Jesus you were mauled by the Jordanites. Heck, it's still happening today, namely you and others. 

“There's no comparison between bandwagon Bulls fans of the 90's and bandwagon Lakers fans of any era.” See, that was just about as stupid.



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> [email protected] fans becoming Wizards fans. I can counter that by saying Laker fans used to be Bulls fans. Now what?


Counter it all you want, you get more ignorant by the moment it seems.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> [email protected] fans becoming Wizards fans. I can counter that by saying Laker fans used to be Bulls fans. Now what?


see, this is what bothers me. so many people claim that a lot of laker fans nowadays are bandwagoners. why is that? because the lakers have been the dominant team in the recent past, thus garnered more fans?

you think the bulls didn't have a massive amount of bandwagon fans in the 90s? celtics in the 80s?

every team that dominates will get some bandwagon fans. it's inevitable. hell, plenty of people jumped on the pistons bandwagon after they won it all this year. that seems to have died down a bit, at least. 

bandwagoners are not subject to a single team. they are everywhere, *not* just LA, contrary to popular belief.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> see, this is what bothers me. so many people claim that a lot of laker fans nowadays are bandwagoners. why is that? because the lakers have been the dominant team in the recent past, thus garnered more fans?
> ...



I agree. Bandwagon fans are everywhere. But LA has the most. But don't take my word for it. Check this article out. I dare you to tell me it's wrong.

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page3/story?page=lakerfans/040505


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> see, this is what bothers me. so many people claim that a lot of laker fans nowadays are bandwagoners. why is that? because the lakers have been the dominant team in the recent past, thus garnered more fans?
> ...


Exactly. I'm guessing the Bulls acquired at least half of their fanbase (probably more) during the MJ-Pipp-PJ era. It's natural for successful teams to grow in popularity. The Lakers have probably picked up some fans along the way during their 3peat. HOWEVER, I've been a Lakers fan since I was 5 years old. I didn't just jump on board with Shaq and Kobe. I was rooting for them when they had guys like Sedale Threat, George Lynch, Doug Christie, and Anthony Miller. I know many Laker fans on this site who are in the same boat as me.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How amazing, you cite the opinion of an ESPN page 3 writer. What credibility, clearly Matthew Graham is the authority on all things NBA fan-related.

Let me guess, you've never even been to LA? I suppose next you’ll be citing Enquirer articles that cite independent research that has concluded that 43% of all Los Angelinos have breast implants.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. I'm guessing the Bulls acquired at least half of their fanbase (probably more) during the MJ-Pipp-PJ era.
> ...


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> How amazing, you cite the opinion of an ESPN page 3 writer. What credibility, clearly Matthew Graham is the authority on all things NBA fan-related.
> ...



It doesn't matter who wrote it. The article is 100% dead on. I don't expect a Laker homer like yourself to agree with it. But i'd be willing to bet most non Laker bandwagon homers would. It's funny, the only people that don't think LA is a bandwagon town is LA fans. Go figure.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you expect me to take that guy's opinion seriously when he basically says that if you didn't grow up in LA and are a lakers fan, you're a bandwagoner?

as if it's such a bad thing to root for another team other than your hometown team? and what if you don't even have a hometown team?

get real.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> you expect me to take that guy's opinion seriously when he basically says that if you didn't grow up in LA and are a lakers fan, you're a bandwagoner?
> ...


I don't expect any Laker homer to agree with it. But to dimiss the article as hate is foolish. You think this is the only guy that feels this way? Please. If someone were to do a poll on who had the most bandwagon fans, LA wouldn't be at the top of the list? The guy makes excellent points.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> LOL. That would make sense if the Bulls weren't 3rd in the league in home attendence last year. To go along with the fact, the Bulls have been in the top 4 as far as home attendence "actual people showing up to the games" since 1998. Not bad considering the team has won 30 gms once since that time. All teams have bandwagon fans. I realize that. But LA is BY FAR the worst.


Link? 



> It doesn't matter who wrote it. The article is 100% dead on. I don't expect a Laker homer like yourself to agree with it. But i'd be willing to bet most non Laker bandwagon homers would. It's funny, the only people that don't think LA is a bandwagon town is LA fans. Go figure.


It's only 100% dead on with Laker haters, such as yourself. Only a die hard Laker hater would actually believe half of that. And guess what, lots of people outside of LA are Laker haters and agree with that article. Go figure. 



> The guy makes excellent points.


Name one.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> Laker fans r basically homers. There's no way around it. Look at Karl Malone. He was the most hated man in la for over a decade. Now that he's a Laker, he's the greatest thing since sliced bread.


All fanbases are like that, including Chicago's. Dennis Rodman was one of the most hated players in Chicago for years. Then he became a Bull and I heard many Bulls fans talk about how Rodman was the greatest rebounder ever, the greatest defensive power forward ever, in short: the greatest thing since sliced bread.

So don't generalize fanbases.

And I'm not a Lakers fan. In fact, some have accused me (incorrectly) of being a Lakers-hater.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> All fanbases are like that, including Chicago's. Dennis Rodman was one of the most hated players in Chicago for years. Then he became a Bull and I heard many Bulls fans talk about how Rodman was the greatest rebounder ever, the greatest defensive power forward ever, in short: the greatest thing since sliced bread.
> ...


The way Chicago hated Rodman was totally different from the way LA hated Malone. Chicago basically hated Rodman due to the fact he was a Piston. Who was Chicago's biggest rival at the time. It didn't take Rodman becoming a Bull for Bulls fans to realize he was a great rebounder/defender.


Now Malone is a totally different story. Them hating Malone goes all the way back to 1992, when Malone spoke out against Magic coming back to the game. Remember the "I won't play if Magic plays" speech by Malone a while back? That's where all the hatred started. Then Malone calling Kobe out during the 1998 all-star game for showboating gave Laker fans another reason for hating Malone. Add to that they were always the main ones complaining that Malone was such a dirty player. Elbows to the mouth and flying kicks to the groing were Malone's specialty. Nobody *****ed about that more than Laker fans. Until he BECOMES a Laker. Then everything is ok.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> The way Chicago hated Rodman was totally different from the way LA hated Malone. Chicago basically hated Rodman due to the fact he was a Piston. Who was Chicago's biggest rival at the time. It didn't take Rodman becoming a Bull for Bulls fans to realize he was a great rebounder/defender.
> ...


What? Who cares why Bulls fans hated Rodman, they loved him when he became a Bull. Just as Laker fans have grown to love Malone when he became a Laker. You can’t deny either one, and it kills you to admit it. Come on, just admit it, there’s no difference between the two scenarios. 

And it's just incredibly ignorant to think that Malone's dirty style of play has suddenly disappeared in Laker fan's eyes since he became a Laker. You're making stuff up, and have no evidence to boot. Again, I suggest you just give up unless you can actually support a damn thing you're saying. Unless you want to clarify by saying "0.01% of the Lakers fans I've talked to personally and on the Internet now believe Malone is not that dirty of a player, when they believed the opposite when he was with the Jazz". If you were to say that, at least then you wouldn't be blatantly lying by saying "most Lakers fans", and instead would be talking about a minuscule group of Lakers fans.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> What? Who cares why Bulls fans hated Rodman, they loved him when he became a Bull. Just as Laker fans have grown to love Malone when he became a Laker. You can’t deny either one, and it kills you to admit it. Come on, just admit it, there’s no difference between the two scenarios.
> ...



*edited: Stay civil if you're going to post here*


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> The way Chicago hated Rodman was totally different from the way LA hated Malone. Chicago basically hated Rodman due to the fact he was a Piston. Who was Chicago's biggest rival at the time.


No, it went much deeper than that. I had a lot of friends who were Bulls fans from Chicago. I was born and originally lived in Illinois. Bulls fans considered Rodman a thug. Remember that time when Rodman cheap-shotted Pippen and hit him from behind, driving him head-first into the basketball stanchion? Rodman was one of the most-hated Pistons by Bulls fans and not just due to rivalry. In fact, Rodman to Bulls fans is an almost perfect comparison to Malone and Lakers fans. Both fanbases felt personal dislike for the other player.



> It didn't take Rodman becoming a Bull for Bulls fans to realize he was a great rebounder/defender.


Lakers fans never denied Malone's greatness as a player, even in Utah. They just disliked/hated him.



> Nobody *****ed about that more than Laker fans. Until he BECOMES a Laker. Then everything is ok.


The similarities continue. When Rodman worked his sometimes-cheap game on Jordan or Pippen, Bulls fans wanted him thrown out. When Rodman was a nightmare to Bulls' opponents, as a Bull, Bulls' fans gloried in it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> *edited*


You want to bet? Nah, didn't think so.

Again, I suggest you just stop. It's so easy to say "All Bulls fans have small brains", but it's obviously not true. Just as it's so easy to say "All Lakers fans now think Malone isn't dirty", when that's also obviously not true. 

If you can't admit this you're just not adding much value to the board. I myself am perfectly aware that Malone is a dirty player, *he was always a dirty player*. Nothing in that regard has changed, and if anything, he has become dirtier as he has aged. Scissor kicks, elbows, undercutting, etc. He has done it his entire career. Most Laker fans on these boards will tell you the same thing. I suggest you actually *ask* them their opinion instead of making ludicrous generalizations.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Remember that time when Rodman cheap-shotted Pippen and hit him from behind, driving him head-first into the basketball stanchion?


Oh man, that brings back memories. Totally forgot about that shot.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> No, it went much deeper than that. I had a lot of friends who were Bulls fans from Chicago. I was born and originally lived in Illinois. Bulls fans considered Rodman a thug. Remember that time when Rodman cheap-shotted Pippen and hit him from behind, driving him head-first into the basketball stanchion? Rodman was one of the most-hated Pistons by Bulls fans and not just due to rivalry. In fact, Rodman to Bulls fans is an almost perfect comparison to Malone and Lakers fans. Both fanbases felt personal dislike for the other player.
> ...



That's nice. I'm from Chicago. Born and raised. The Pistons were the most hated team in the league at that time. We didn't just hate Rodman. We hated Isiah, Salley, Laimbeer, etc. But Chicago isn't known as a blue collar city for nothing. There was always respect for Rodman's game. Diving on the floor for loose balls and so on. Chicago eventually accepted Rodman after initially not wanting anything to do with him. But please. Don't act like it was some kind of love affair. Everybody here was gettin sick of Rodman's act after a while "headbutting referees, kicking camera men, getting techinical fouls every other game". We still won 3 rings. Due to the fact the Bulls leadership was so strong. But don't act as if Rodman was some Kinda Chicago hero.

As far as when he cheap shotted Pippen. Yeah I remember. That's the kinda style that enitre team played. He apoligized for it. Nothing big was made out of it. But how many cheap shots like that happened when he was In Chicago? None really. The Bulls weren't that kinda team.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> But don't act as if Rodman was some Kinda Chicago hero.


Rodman was wildly popular. You're simply revising history for convenience if you disagree with that. When he would get thrown out of games in Chicago, he went off to a hero's ovation and people fought over his jersey when he threw it into the crowd.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Rodman was wildly popular. You're simply revising history for convenience if you disagree with that. When he would get thrown out of games in Chicago, he went off to a hero's ovation and people fought over his jersey when he threw it into the crowd.


He was very popular. But you're acting as if he was some kinda hero in Chicago. I'm telling you he wasn't. He wasn't looked at any differently then Horace Grant was. And atleast we could count on Grant not to go crazy and get suspended for a month. Rodman wasn't here long enough for Chicago to truly fall in love with him regardless. 

His jersey? Steve Kerr coulda threw his jersey into the stands and people would've been mauling each other to get it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards.*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> ...


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar gua*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> I respond to your posts because they border on being patently absurd and that it should almost be against the rules to be so ignorant. Your beliefs that Rodman "Wasn't a hero" in Chicago, that Lakers fans always compare Kobe to Jordan, or that Lakers fans think Malone isn't dirty anymore because he's a Laker are all ridiculous. But it's OK, I think it's pretty obvious by now that even you don't take yourself seriously.


Rodman wasn't a hero in Chicago. Mj was a hero. Walter Payton was a hero. Ernie Banks was a hero. Sorry. Rodman is nowhere even close to that class. 

Laker fans did always compare Kobe to Jordan. Not as much as they used to, as Kobe went on to have one of the worst finals in recent memory for a superstar.

I never said Laker fans didn't think Malone was dirty because he played for the Lakers. I said Laker fans now SUPPORT Malone's dirty style, now that he's a Laker.

And like I said before. No sense in even responding to anything I say, if everything I say is so, as you say, absurd.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards.*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> He was very popular. But you're acting as if he was some kinda hero in Chicago. I'm telling you he wasn't.


I'm not saying he was a Chicago hero. But he was much more popular than Grant. He was almost a cult figure. The type of huge popularity that disappeared as soon as he left, but very tangible _at the time_.

And remember, this is a comparison with Karl Malone in LA. Karl Malone is no "LA hero." He won fans and popularity due to his hard work and good attitude with the Lakers. Rodman doesn't have to have been a hero in Chicago to be a good comparison for Malone.

The point is, fanbases are large enough sample sizes that they really aren't that different from city to city, as a group. A successful team will be more popular than a perenially bad one. A star who was hated in another city will gain support when he plays for the hometown team. Bad attitudes / poor effort will be booed.

LA is no more bandwagony than any fanbase would be if their team had similar success. The core fans are hardcore, just as the core Chicago fans are hardcore. Around the hardcore fans gather the masses of bandwagon fans.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar gua*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not saying he was a Chicago hero. But he was much more popular than Grant. He was almost a cult figure. The type of huge popularity that disappeared as soon as he left, but very tangible _at the time_.
> ...


I see your point. And like I said, I realize that they're are bandwagon fans everywhere. But I stand by my statement that LA is the worst. 

Actually. In Chicago. He wasn't that much more popular than Grant. Rodman was a hardworking guy, who would give his heart and soul on the basketball court. The same as Horace Grant did. Now if you're talking about colored hair, dresses, all the crazy circus stuff Rodman did on and off the court. Then yes. He was more popular. But as far as just basketball goes. He was no different then Horace Grant.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all. What the hell did my post have to do with Michael Jordan? 2nd of all. I don't give a damn how long you've liked Odom. Just don't overrate him now that he's a Laker.


Hey loser, maybe it was your screename. But that poster is a loser as well since he had nothing to offer instead using the greatest player of all time ot bait you.

No one loses here since all are losers but the sad thing is Jordan was being used as a bait here!

F U ALL!


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey loser, maybe it was your screename. But that poster is a loser as well since he had nothing to offer instead using the greatest player of all time ot bait you.
> ...


Ummm. Ok


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> Ummm. Ok


The perfect response to all John posts. Classic. :laugh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> The perfect response to all John posts. Classic. :laugh:


Okay, but at least the guy's screenname is nothing like EHL

WTF is EHL?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay, but at least the guy's screenname is nothing like EHL
> ...


Is it really so weird? I mean, couldn't you _guess_ that those are the initials of my name?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The best compliments for a superstar guards...*



> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay, but at least the guy's screenname is nothing like EHL
> ...


John giving them a compliment is the best compliment they could get.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

the best compliment to a superstar guard is some interior defense and rebounding. if you can't do those things, the rest isn't going to matter that much. the rebounding being more important, imo.


----------

